# Pony Help! :)



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

Hi all!
Where to start, Ive had my pony for a year now (New forest gelding) His a lovely little chap in most ways. His 6 years of age and i have him field kept, which he is very happy with! He is my first youngster so its a new experience for myself. A few months back i started hacking him out on my own it was progressing, hard work though as he tends to buck and turn back on himself but with alot of patience and persistance it was going well. Ive recently started schooling him in the field as he threw me off a few months back which made my confidence drop alot so i decided to put a hold on trying to take him out again on my own until i feel confident again However, i do find he has a tendancy to take the mick and if his not doing as he wishes he buck and bronks with me, im having lessons now to help understand and gain a knowledge as to what we both need to do. My instructors mentioned putting him in a Waterford bit to hopefully reduce the bucking and bronking until he eventually stops. He holds his head high, but not high to the extent the martingale is needed. He does have alot of unecessary muscle in his neck and he his steering transitions arent exactly perfect. Basically, is the waterford going to be a bit appropriate for him? Im light with my hands, im just hearing a mixture of opinions with that type of bit and would like to find out if anyone is dealing with similary situations ?  Many thanks! (Sorry for the long post).


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 November 2015)

Youngsters change shape very easily and quickly - has his saddle been rechecked lately? If it has and fits what about teeth and back (vet check not 'back person')? 

To be honest my gut feeling is that he is confused - to teach a youngster something new is quite difficult if you have never done this before and he may be bucking out of frustration. After eliminating pain as the cause I would get an instructor out who is experienced in training young horses themself to see if he knows what is expected of him. Not all instructors are experienced or even capable of training a horse from scratch due to only dealing with 'ready made' horses.


----------



## be positive (25 November 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			Youngsters change shape very easily and quickly - has his saddle been rechecked lately? If it has and fits what about teeth and back (vet check not 'back person')? 

To be honest my gut feeling is that he is confused - to teach a youngster something new is quite difficult if you have never done this before and he may be bucking out of frustration. After eliminating pain as the cause I would get an instructor out who is experienced in training young horses themself to see if he knows what is expected of him. Not all instructors are experienced or even capable of training a horse from scratch due to only dealing with 'ready made' horses.
		
Click to expand...

This, I cannot see a waterford making any difference other than to possibly make matters worse, find an instructor who can help work with you and your pony rather than resorting to a strong bit when the pony probably just requires further education, has your instructor got on him? I would think a week of schooling with a good trainer may be the best way forward, followed by lessons with the same person.


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

His saddle has had a new gullet fitted which seems to fit well, however i have booked for someone to review his saddle and check his back and his teeth are up to date  I've been starting from scratch with him just doing back to basics, he tends to buck a few times but once he knows his not winning he seems to calm down.


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

Okay I currently have him in a loose ring eggbutt snaffle, he isn't naturally strong when being ridden its just when he takes advantage and grabs hold of the bit he starts to buck and bronk with me which doesn't make it pleasant for neither of us:/ My instructor has got on him yes, when i watch he tries it on with her at first with a buck or two but because shes a lot more confident with him she rides him through it and he doesn't do it any further.


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 November 2015)

So you haven't even had his saddle checked then? And you're seriously considering a bit change? *sighs*


----------



## smja (25 November 2015)

Jess95 said:



			I currently have him in a loose ring eggbutt snaffle
		
Click to expand...

This bit does not exist. Eggbutt refers to the rings being fixed to the mouthpiece, and therefore cannot be a loose ring. Do you mean single-jointed?


----------



## Princess16 (25 November 2015)

I would say the problem is in the saddle. Until you have it checked I would leave him be as you could exacerbate the problem.


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

If you read my original post *carefully*, you'll see I'm not 'considering' anything. I am merely asking for opinions on the Waterford-style bits. Can already tell your a stereotypical 'horse person' by your unhelpful sarcasm. Also, are comments like that really needed on a thread under the 'new riders & owners' section?


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

Yeah I'm still waiting for someone to come out to check his saddle and back  I haven't been riding him since I discovered this could be the problem in case it aggravates any existing problem. Thankyou for your advice


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

Yes that's what i meant! Apologies for the confusion!


----------



## EQUIDAE (25 November 2015)

Jess95 said:



			If you read my original post *carefully*, you'll see I'm not 'considering' anything. I am merely asking for opinions on the Waterford-style bits. Can already tell your a stereotypical 'horse person' by your unhelpful sarcasm. Also, are comments like that really needed on a thread under the 'new riders & owners' section?
		
Click to expand...

You're asking about a bit as the first port of call for tack change - there are so many other things it could be. Comments tend to come from frustration when someone answers a question and then the OP seems to indicate that they know better. There is a wealth of information to be gained from people on here, sadly tone cannot be conveyed in written text and is easy to be misinterpreted. Calling someone 'sarcastic' and a 'stereotypical horse person' just makes you come across as what you are calling others... Point a finger at someone and you have 3 pointing right back at you.

It is good to hear that you have stopped riding. With my youngsters I always get their tack checked every 3 months in the first two years or ridden work as they change shape so much. Even with my adult horses I get it checked mid summer and mid winter due to shape changes. Prevention is better than having to get to the bottom of issues


----------



## Jess95 (25 November 2015)

Okay, well it was just the way i interpreted what you said. I joined this forum to be able to share and understand other peoples knowledge and to see if they've experienced similar situations and to learn from it all. Just the way things are written out can cause people to be put off trying to ask for help/advice in the first place. But thank you for the advice!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 November 2015)

Hello, as a young pony he's still learning and needing to take confidence from you.  In terms of your experience, how much riding have you done before?  It might be advisable to see if you can hack out with someone else when you get the issues that you have currently sorted.  

I would ensure that back, saddle and teeth checks are done to eliminate any pain/discomfort.  A waterford chain stops the pony from leaning or taking a hold of the bit as the links stop them from grabbing it. 

If he has a lot of muscle under his neck he will find taking a contact more difficult.  It maybe that he doesn't yet have the fitness levels and muscle necessary to do all that you are asking of him and the bucking is an evasion tactic.  Is he heavy in your hand or lean on the bit?  

Can you long rein him to get him listening to you more in terms of "steering" from the ground?  How long have you had him and when was he backed and was it someone local?

Foresters are fab ponies (I have a few) but youngsters will need guidance.  Do you have more than one instructor, as your first post said "instructors"?  It maybe better to just have one so you are not getting conflicting information.


----------



## Jess95 (26 November 2015)

Hiya!
Ive been riding for about the past 10 years...but i haven't ridden anything as young as him, I do tend to hack out with someone else now as he rides with a companion really well, its just on his own his wary. I haven't taken him out for a while now, just  been taking him for walks in his bridle until i've had the osteopath our and saddle specialist to prevent any further possible discomfort.  
I recently bought a pessoa for him which ive used  few times on him, would this help to teach him to lower/ flex with his neck? He currently doesn't understand how to do it as i think he finds its more comfortable for him to hold his head up due to the muscle in his neck.
He leans on the bit when his about to buck or bronk with me, other than that generally out on hacks and on open fields his brilliant,  his got a lovely soft mouth in general.
I haven't tried long reining him but that sounds like a brilliant idea thankyou!!  
I've had him since he was five, before i had him he was schooled, taken to quiet local shows and jumped the max of 2ft. Previous owner told me that she never had any issues of him bucking/bronking or rearing with her. But i know that a new environment, new horses and many other factors can change their behaviour etc.   

I have one instructor but my mum helps me where she can also. But like any normal mother or daughter we conflicted alot! :L so we both agreed that it was best for my instructor to help!

Thank you!


----------



## flirtygerty (9 December 2015)

Please OP, don't use lunging aids unless you know how to use them properly, your time would be better spent walking your lad out inhand, start at his head and if he seems unsure, talk or sing to him, it will build his confidence, work your way back to his shoulder, again talk to him, use voice commands, build up to longreining, again using your voice to reassure him, with my 5yr old cob, knowing when he is unsure is easy, he starts passing wind, but there will be signs with your lad, usually the ears


----------



## texel (29 December 2015)

Hi Jess95 and welcome to the forum.

First of all in response to your question about the Waterford bit; 

The Waterford  is a multi-jointed type of snaffle which has a mouthpiece made of a chain of rounded links is not rigid in the mouth but fluid, bending in every direction. It therefore usually suits any type of mouth conformation and people use it for horses that lean or pull down as it gives specific pressure across the mouth where the balls are thereby creating a head raising action and is supposed to help with control.  

The flexible design also distributes the bit&#8217;s effect across the horse&#8217;s entire mouth, from lips to the entire tongue.
When the rider exerts strong, even pressure with both reins, the Waterford&#8217;s links work as a solid unit, creating a unified bridge across the horse&#8217;s tongue. Due to the many bubbly bumps, there are numerous points of pressure or contact. In essence the Waterford transitions from a fairly mild bit to a more severe one.

When used on a strong horse that pulls on the bit, the Waterford is most efficient when the rider isolates one rein aid at a time, which initiates the rolling effect produced by the shape of the bit&#8217;s mouthpiece.

It also prohibits the horse from "grabbing" the bit between the teeth.  It generally promotes mouthing and salivation. The Waterford is usually worn ¼" - ½" (6 -12 mm) longer than your traditional mouthpiece in order to curl around the lips and maximise the effect.

The most popular type is the loose ring Waterford Snaffle, but other types are available including D-Ring, full cheek and gag type snaffles.

Whether this bit will be suitable can only be answered by trying one, once you are satisfied he does not have any issues relating to the rest of the tack you are using.  

There are some bit companies that will allow you to try a bit prior to purchase. 

How does your pony respond to his current bit in terms of what does he do with his mouth and head when you apply slght pressure in particluar just using long lines ?

Long reining is certainly benefical as it helps you build a bond with your pony and alos helps your pony to work out what he can or cannot do with his body 
without a rider.  Also walking with your pony is also a good way to bond.

Have you any photos of him ?


----------



## ponies4ever (30 December 2015)

I have what sounds like exactly the same horse! 6year old held her head very high takes the mick instantly if she can. She had a Waterford with full cheeks out xc and a lot of horses at my yard use it successfully. However she normally has a snaffle happy mouth with full cheeks and adores it completely changed how she feels she now mouths well and takes the contact more and so I can now get her to work down and be relaxed much better than in her previous regular snaffle which I would now never put her in again! 
However her being so similar I think that your issue may be balance. What you describe all sounds like a horse that is out of balance and then unhappy to relax over his back and so this is causing issues. My horse also being very green when I got her had no balance and so ran around with her head up and struggled majorly with turning. First step I have done is make sure I ride her so she is straight. Once she is straight she then has balance and so starts to work in an outline and relaxes her neck and back. Look up straightness training on YouTube it's very interesting and although I havnt done much of it I have seen very quick improvements with my mare. Hope this helps and I havnt gone completely off topic? (I do that sometimes  )


----------



## Damnation (31 December 2015)

I see you are getting his back and tack checked which is a good first port of call.

Secondly, he just sounds confused. Leave his bit as it is for now, with babies it can just be a case of perseverence and pushing through things (once pain has been eliminated).

With regards to your hacking, firstly, keep hacking out in company, but try and coax him just to start to take the lead out hacking, get him feeling confident being out in front, not just following the other horses bum! Make sure he is happy to go behind too. He should feel confident with wherever you put him out hacking if you see what I mean? Maybe get him to take the lad past some "scary" things and see how he does? Obviously if he gets a bit worried the other horse can just come along side him to coax him past before it becomes an issue.

Then, for your first "solo" hack, just get someone to walk with you for a bit to keep you happy and to get him used to not having a horse friend with him. Then maybe branch out to the little solo hack. Remember, there is no rush at all, despite what other people may say to you. Better to take things slowly and have a good relationship with the horse than to rush and loose your confidence.

With regards to schooling, I find lunging and riding over trotting poles an excellent and fun way for young horses to learn to drop their head and stride out


----------

